# Bilberry or Iron X?



## coopersim (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi!

I'm trying to decide which wheel cleaner Santa should bring me 

I've got the usual buld up of tar and brake dust and also want to give the backs of the wheels a really good clean to get rid of three years worth of tar, brake dust and road dirt build up

Should I use both? If so, which one first? And what's best to agitate without damaging the paint?

Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The 2 cannot be compared. Bilberry is a wheel cleaner iron x is a dedicated decontamination product much like tardis. The answer reall is all 3. Bilberry initially and a weK mix for maintenance, iron x to get rid of metal deposits then tardis to get rid of tar deposits. = squeaky clean wheels


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^then seal the wheels, and just use a power washer and shampoo to clean, until the next time they need "redone"

:thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

As above, they do different jobs but in reality I only need to use IronX. When I used Bilberry, the results were disappointing.

That said, IronX won't touch the tar. You'll have to get in there with a proper tar remover and/or clay to get rid of a year's worth of grime.

While you're going to so much effort, get Santa to bring you a decent wheel sealant (I can only vouch for Gtechniq C5) - with that applied, the question of which cleaner to use becomes a bit moot. 

Because you won't need one


----------



## coopersim (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Fellas!

I'll make sure to add these to my wish list


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

I used Iron X for the first time last weekend - Wow, it is amazing stuff, and I will be ordering more in the future.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Fallout remover will do a good job also. It doesn't bleed like the Iron x but is alot cheaper :thumb:

Autosmart SmartWheels is a great alloy wheel cleaner also , dilute it to suite.


----------

